

The Physical Impossibility of The Future by Someone Trapped In Chicago - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/26/nsfw-please-send-help-i-beg-yo/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
bhseo
First of all, what does "physical impossibility of the future" mean? I find
this an absurd title, not that I expect anything better from TC.

My favourite quote (about wifi):

    
    
      Sure, it’s destroyed lunch conversation and pub trivia but, 
      in common with anyone who hit their 20s or 30s in the 2000s,
      I’d happily swap either of those for the ability to book a 
      flight from the back of a cab, or to consult Wikipedia from 
      the toilet.
    

I'm gonna go back to ignoring links to TC, however an option to filter certain
sites from HN would be most welcome.

~~~
randliu
It's a jocular reference to the piece _The Physical Impossibility of Death in
the Mind of Someone Living_ by Damien Hirst.

